# Post accident questions



## mf400z (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

Trying to keep this short...

I wiped out on out on my motorcycle on the the Fellsway in Medford on 9/25. I was causually cruising on the main road and some fool on his cell phone pulled out from a side street with a stop sign 15 feet in front of me (not seeing me I guess) then STOPPED in the middle of the lane once he realized I was coming. I had to slam on both brakes thinking he'd keep going since he started or else I would have swerved and I ended going over the handle bars and bike went flying.

Witnesses came over & helped me and stayed around to give a statement how the jackass was in the wrong. A State Trooper showed up but while the ambulance was checking me out he talked to the witnesses and told them they could leave before I could get their info. Not thinking straight after a serious crash, I didn't get the Trooper's name BUT I would recognize it if I saw it. 

Lastly, he refused to write an accident report because I technically didn't hit the other vehicle. I slammed on both brakes in a effort NOT to T-bone the jackass who pulled out and eventually the bike flipped. My bike hit his bumper when it tumbled away (I think) but the guy claims the bumper was already messed up. He had no ppwk on him so I think he was an illegal or being shady. I got the other drivers info and the Trooper let him & the witnesses go so I have no witness info for insurance..... No local Police were on scene, just abmulance & fire.

Questions:
1. How would I find the Trooper's name to contact him to see if he got any witness info to give to my insurance co? Is that not allowed?

2. Was he right in not doing any kind of paperwork?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mf400z said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Questions:
> 1. How would I find the Trooper's name to contact him to see if he got any witness info to give to my insurance co? Is that not allowed?
> ...


Answers
1. If he did not do an accident report I doubt he gathered anyones information. Call MSP HQ (411) and give them the time, date and location and maybe they could provide you with who responded.

2. I try not to do any Monday morning quarterbacking with only one side of the story heard.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I second what Gil said. Now please mods close this thread asked and answered.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> I second what Gil said. Now please mods close this thread asked and answered.


Gladly!!!


----------

